# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Cho mình hỏi về Windows media ?

## haduyen

:wub:ai có phần mềm nào mà giúp cho windown media của win 7 chơi được tất cả các thể loại định dạng nhac không. nếu có crack thì xin bản full. ? thank

----------


## thiendung

bạn search trên google với từ khóa "k-lite codec pack", bản này dùng miễn phí, chơi được tất cả định dạng.

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

dùng mega codec hỗ trợ nhìu định dạng hơn codec pack đó bạn à. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

